# Taxidermy videos?



## mccriri2 (Jan 10, 2011)

I was looking to get into taxidermy a little more and I was wondering what everyone on here thought of the Rinehart taxidermy instructional videos?


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

mccriri2 said:


> I was looking to get into taxidermy a little more and I was wondering what everyone on here thought of the Rinehart taxidermy instructional videos?


I have a bunch of his videos and they are ok for sure. What are you looking to start with, I may have something you could borrow. I still watch some even though I dont need them but I like the noise while I'm working.

Mark


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

NOooooo!!!!

McKenzie Taxidermy supply, go to video section.


*McKenzie Taxidermy Supply*


*Taxidermy* mannikins and supplies, specials, product information, and catalog request.
www.*mckenzie*sp.com/ - Cached - [ame]Similar[/ame]
[URL="http://www.mckenziesp.com/Whitetail-Deer-C16.aspx"]Whitetail Deer
Forms
Life-Size Forms
Login
Wall Pedestals
Wall Habitat
Tanning Supplies
Antler Mounting Supplies


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

dont touch anything w/ reinherts name on it... PLEASE!!!  what you looking to start w/ ?


----------

